# DON'T LAUGH... breeding questions.



## JMcCarty (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey guys I am new to tegus, but I'm an experienced reptile breeder(bp's, crt's, beardies, soft shelled turtles...)

heres my questions.

What crosses are there? Can (or would you want to) cross a golden with a b/w?
What about Argentinian with a Columbian?
A red and a gold?
Ext....

I was taking to one lady that hibernated her tegu, what are the advantages to this, should I?


Also where the heck can I find a male hatching this late in the season?


----------



## chelvis (Sep 21, 2013)

There are many crosses out there between Reds, Blues and Arg Black and Whites (giants and normals). There are two way crosses (example: reds and blues) and three way crosses between all three. There was a topic not long ago about crosses that went into more detail, try searching for it. 

Arg and Colombian (goldens included) cannot be crossed. 

Some tegus do and some don't, let them decided if they are going to don't force it either way. Some claim they won't breed if not hibernated yet others have had success without hibernation. 

Teguterra, Ty Reptiles, and some of the other breeders on this form might still have tegus available.


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Oct 2, 2013)

also theirs a gene mutation called firer belly u can get them from tegusonly.com i got my black and white there hes great. As far as getting hatchling that i dont know where u can get one. Also underground reptiles sales albinos and albino crosses but u will have to be quick in order to get one.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 2, 2013)

_Fire bellys or what ever tegus only is calling them is not a gene mutation, it's just a marketing ploy the same as any other._


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Oct 2, 2013)

ok thx


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Oct 2, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Fire bellys or what ever tegus only is calling them is not a gene mutation, it's just a marketing ploy the same as any other._


anyways they look cool


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, I have a female like that. It's just a normal coloration.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 3, 2013)




----------

